# holding for bowl carving



## Jacob (1 Jan 2012)

Tried the triton superjaws. I don't think it'll take the bashing of big mallet carving but it's good for other holding.
Having another go at a Robin Wood style bowl and suddenly spotted the solution before my very eyes  i.e. to wedge workpiece in the end of the well on my bench. Obvious, dead solid, perfect height and very handy. Could possibly incorporate some sort of screw jaw into the bench top. 
I thought I'd post this just in case anybody is planning a bench build - a wedge space or add a simple vice at each end of the well?
ECE scrub is perfect for leveling the face of a split log http://www.fine-tools.com/schrup.htm


----------



## xy mosian (1 Jan 2012)

A bit remaniscent of the clog makers clamping that. You know bashing a couple of wedges around the workpiece in a log cutout. Well thought out Jacob.

xy


----------



## Jacob (1 Jan 2012)

xy mosian":1m91nyx4 said:


> A bit remaniscent of the clog makers clamping that. You know bashing a couple of wedges around the workpiece in a log cutout. Well thought out Jacob.
> 
> xy


Well yes I knew abt the cloggies and Robin Wood uses the same thing, so that wasn't my idea. I just hadn't spotted that my bench already had the perfect cutout all ready to use. I don't want to use the vice as there is too much heavy bashing and it surely wouldn't do it any good.
My idea is to modify the well with some sort of bench screw to make a very sturdy vice for big mallet carving.
Big mallet and big gouge is very fast and I didn't get on too well with an adze. But that mallet is too heavy to use for long at anything other than waist height and close up.


----------



## xy mosian (1 Jan 2012)

I can't help thinking a wedge, adjusted by suitable clout with the same mallet as the gouge, is going to be quicker than a screw which may need a hand without a mallet. Is there a screw arrangement which would stand heavy thumping without coming loose? As for the weight, what size mallet does a 'real' man, much as yourself  , use these days?

xy


----------



## Jacob (1 Jan 2012)

xy mosian":2qt5c7ic said:


> I can't help thinking a wedge, adjusted by suitable clout with the same mallet as the gouge, is going to be quicker than a screw which may need a hand without a mallet. Is there a screw arrangement which would stand heavy thumping without coming loose? As for the weight, what size mallet does a 'real' man, much as yourself  , use these days?
> 
> xy


You are probably right - stick with wedges.
Just weighed my mallets (well it's a quiet evening!) - the big one weighs 3 1/2 lbs as compared to 1 1/4 for the little one. Doesn't sound a lot but it is if you use it for long. Or praps I'm just getting limp in the wrist area.


----------



## xy mosian (1 Jan 2012)

Jacob":3iyvkrzb said:


> xy mosian":3iyvkrzb said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help thinking a wedge, adjusted by suitable clout with the same mallet as the gouge, is going to be quicker than a screw which may need a hand without a mallet. Is there a screw arrangement which would stand heavy thumping without coming loose? As for the weight, what size mallet does a 'real' man, much as yourself  , use these days?
> ...



That's a weighty lump Jacob. I know on the odd occasions I need to use a lump hammer the old five pounder feels great, for a few minutes anyway


----------



## AnselmFraser (29 Jan 2012)

To begin with cut a piece of wood longer than you need for the bowl and screw it to the bench with 6 screws , carve out the inside , turn it over screw it down and carve then carve the outside , then saw off the 2 ends and hand finish those end bits . Job done !
Good luck. 
Anselm.


----------

